# Which One Should I Buy?



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hey Y'all, 

So since I caught the garden tractor collecting disease, I am thinking of buying another tractor. I was gonna buy a Cub Cadet 124 that i saw right in the center of town, I called the guy multiple times and left 2 notes on his door but nothin'. So I am thinkin' he ain't really interested in sellin'. Anyhow I am thinking about moving on from the 124 and buying one of these 4 tractors. Unfortunately I can't buy all of em but I wanna know which one is the rarest so I can make up my mind easier. I really want the Cub but the other ones are pretty cool too, I am still undecided. Please help me make up my mind, any help would be appreciated. Thanks.








https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1225586674466078








https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2828925227342328







https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/408534616776121








https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1059412761142435


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The Moto and the Springfield sure do catch my eye!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

You're killing me dude.... All I see down here in MS is guys selling 90's Yardman and Sabre mowers and claiming they are "collector items". 

Speedex has been around since 1936. The Springfield is probably the rarest, they were only around for 5 years 1961-1966. They sold out to Toro

http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/tractor-brands/springfield/springfield-lawn-tractors.html


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Bob, I thought the exact same thing honestly. Just crap here, and this member has to choose between all of those beauties? Huh.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

the CC has the chrome hood ornament, and a deck. The Speedex has nice lines. the Springfield looks like it might be a little bit of a pain to get right. The moto would be my last choice of the 4.
Does a collector's mower need a deck? I would think so.
the rarer the model, the harder to get parts for it.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I belong to a Facebook Market Place Group for vintage lawn tractors and I hate it....

It's like watching Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives while the wife is trying to get you on a Jenny Craig diet for men and you don't even have the cherry red camaro to get there


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Groo said:


> the CC has the chrome hood ornament, and a deck. The Speedex has nice lines. the Springfield looks like it might be a little bit of a pain to get right. The moto would be my last choice of the 4.
> Does a collector's mower need a deck? I would think so.
> the rarer the model, the harder to get parts for it.


There is a huge difference between a vintage "lawn mower" and a vintage "lawn tractor" to collectors. "Mowers" need an operational deck to bring top dollar. When you get into the older Case, IH, and Massey-Ferguson... Guys with the true addiction call them "Miniature Tractors". A vintage Gibson is worth a boatload of $$$ to a guy with "the jones" in a rusty pile with no wheels in sight

I'm thinking of switching to collecting matchbooks, they give those away....
*IN BARS*


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

I also forgot to add, I would like to stock pull at the fairs in the fall. Look up The Tractor Guys Stoneboat Pullin' on youtube, that is what I wanna do. That said, I would say the Springfield is out. I also was also looking at these 2 for pulling purposes.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> this member has to choose between all of those beauties? Huh.


I WOULD own them all if I had that kinda space and cash


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

If you're going to get into collecting these things, 1/2 the challenge is knowing what to buy. The other 1/2 is where/how to get parts.....

That MF10 has three big strikes against it to the serious collector.

1) They made that same model for 10 years, so they're actually pretty common (1966-1976)

2) It was actually made by AMF, which are the same fine folks that nearly drove Harley-Davidson into the ground building motorcycles in the mid-70's. The only thing that AMF made in the 70's that is worth collecting were the Harley-Davidson golf carts.

3) It's probably got the 10HP Tecumseh engine in it with their impossible to find parts for solid state ignition system.

$400 for the MF is not a deal..... $400 for the Springfield and now you've got something that nobody else has at the vintage shows.


----------

